# [SOLVED] Problems with kernel modules

## pvh1987

I just upgraded my graphics card from a Nvidia 8800GT to Nvidia GTX970. Then X would not start, so I decided to reinstall nvidia-drivers. That did not work, so I reinstalled Xorg as well. It seems like I cannot load any module anymore, including my graphics driver:

```

# modprobe nvidia

modprobe: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented

modprobe: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented

modprobe: Can't locate module nvidia

```

I decided to upgrade my kernel. The kernel itself compiled just fine with no errors. However, the modules does not seem to install correctly:

```

# make -j5 modules_install

  INSTALL arch/x86/kernel/iosf_mbi.ko

  INSTALL arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

  INSTALL crypto/cmac.ko

  INSTALL crypto/md4.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/kcopy/kcopy.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/mouse/sermouse.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hid/hid-logitech-dj.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/vmxnet3/vmxnet3.ko

  INSTALL fs/cifs/cifs.ko

  INSTALL fs/hfs/hfs.ko

  INSTALL fs/hfsplus/hfsplus.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_MASQUERADE.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_ipv4.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/nf_nat.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/nf_nat_ftp.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/nf_nat_irc.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/nf_nat_sip.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/xt_LOG.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/xt_nat.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-hrtimer.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-timer.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd.ko

  INSTALL sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko

  INSTALL sound/oss/sound.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-analog.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-ca0132.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-ca0110.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-cirrus.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-cmedia.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-conexant.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-generic.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-hdmi.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-idt.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-realtek.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-si3054.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-via.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-controller.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/oxygen/snd-oxygen-lib.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/oxygen/snd-virtuoso.ko

  INSTALL sound/sound_firmware.ko

  DEPMOD  3.16.5-gentoo

depmod: /lib64/modules/3.16.5-gentoo/modules.builtin is not an ELF file

depmod: /lib64/modules/3.16.5-gentoo/modules.order is not an ELF file

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib64/modules/3.16.5-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko

depmod:    nf_nat_packet

depmod:    nf_ct_nat_ext_add

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib64/modules/3.16.5-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_ipv4.ko

depmod:    nf_nat_l3proto_register

depmod:    nf_nat_l3proto_unregister

depmod:    nf_nat_l4proto_register

depmod:    nf_nat_l4proto_nlattr_to_range

depmod:    nf_nat_l4proto_unregister

depmod:    __nf_nat_l4proto_find

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib64/modules/3.16.5-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-generic.ko

depmod:    snd_ctl_sync_vmaster

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib64/modules/3.16.5-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-hdmi.ko

depmod:    snd_pcm_alt_chmaps

depmod:    snd_pcm_add_chmap_ctls

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib64/modules/3.16.5-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko

depmod:    snd_pcm_std_chmaps

depmod:    snd_kctl_jack_new

depmod:    snd_kctl_jack_report

depmod:    snd_ctl_sync_vmaster

depmod:    snd_pcm_add_chmap_ctls

depmod:    snd_ctl_add_vmaster_hook

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib64/modules/3.16.5-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-controller.ko

depmod:    snd_pcm_lib_default_mmap

make: *** [_modinst_post] Error 1

```

I can boot the new kernel and it seems to work just fine. Except for the modules that still gives same error as above when loading. So I have no graphics and no sound.

I am using the 64-bit version of Gentoo and kernel version 3.16.5-gentoo. Seems strange to be that the bzImage generated for x86_64 is just symlinked to the regular x86 version. But I guess that's how it should be?

Any help is appreciated  :Smile: Last edited by pvh1987 on Fri Nov 21, 2014 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Try it without the -j5? I don't see how that'd benefit straight file copies anyway...

----------

## pvh1987

I compiled the kernel using make -j5 before doing modules_install so I forgot to remove the argument. I tried to do "make modules_install" without -j5 and the result are exactly as before. Lots of unresolved symbols. And I still can't modprobe anything  :Sad: 

So, I still need a solution. Thanks in advance  :Smile: 

----------

## pvh1987

I think that an udev upgrade solved the problem. I can compile the modules now and load them without problems  :Smile: 

----------

